# UBER WRONGFULLY WITHHOLDING SURGE FARES. REVIEW YOUR PAST TRIPS!



## ValAsAlways (Dec 7, 2016)

I noticed just this morning one of my fares did not process the correct surge amount. I realized this because I managed to secure 2 surge pickups within the "1.5" marked areas on the map. One processed, the other did not. I disputed it and was surprised to see a quick response from Uber crediting me the adjustment in a snap, which made me think "wow, if it's that simple of a mistake, how many previous times have they gotten away with this?" Then I proceeded to review my past rides, I noticed that HARDLY ANY of my past surge rides processed correctly!!!

I have received about 5 trip adjustments so far. Uber is definitely raping all of us and we don't even know it. PLEASE REVIEW YOUR PAST RIDES AND DISPUTE EVERY FARE THAT YOU KNOW WAS DURING SURGE TIMES AND SURGE LOCATIONS.

To Review and Dispute:
Select 'Earning' > 'Trip History' then scroll down to 'Help' > 'Issues With My Fare' > 'Fare Adjustment: My Boost Is Wrong.'


----------

